# Mice in a CN?



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried keeping mice in a CN? I would imagine it's more than enough room, but I think the bars would be too far apart.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

No I think it would be fine. I have seen it done before. Although baby mice as in newborn could fit through.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I hav never had mice, I think maybe my sister did years ago and said they were really stinky. They are adorable though. Do they stink really bad, or possibly she just didn't clean often enough? What are they like as pets?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't think females smell much if you keep the cage clean. Apparently males stink though, worse than male and female rats combined. I did look after a male mouse but it was a long time ago an his cage smelled ten times worse than a rats.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mice stink all around and, from my experience, aren't my kind of pets. I was just thinking about what the best cages could be for them.


----------



## JellOh (Jan 3, 2014)

Even if you meshed a Critter Nation it'd be hard to add to add enough bedding for them to burrow and make tunnels of hide. I'm pretty sure mice care is pretty similar to hamster care and they do best in aquariums, bin cages, or wire cages with bars that are 1/4" or less apart.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah - I mentioned, not on RF, that if I were to keep mice, I'd build the biggest bin cage possible.


----------

